# is Designer Whey any good?



## Erik D. (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi everyone I hav'ent been on for a while been slacking ... but i'm back in the gym (bout' time) so ill be checkin in everyday. anyway i bought some DEsigner Whey, anyone using this brand? Is it any good??? thanx....


----------



## BigTex (Jan 25, 2004)

Designer Whey is very good, IMO it taste great and it dosent bloat my stomach.


----------



## Erik D. (Jan 25, 2004)

alright bigtex thanx for the info.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

the first jug of protein that I went through when I first started lifting was Designers WHey in choc. wasnt bad from what I can remember. not sure if they have changed it since though.


----------



## Brando457 (Jan 26, 2004)

I use Designer Whey myself, I hate VANILLA, but just chug it down and pretend its water


----------



## Erik D. (Jan 26, 2004)

yaeh i think it taste pretty good, thanks for the feedback guys....


----------



## Mudge (Jan 26, 2004)

How much does that stuff cost now? When it was "new" at 2 pounds it was $37!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

At the Vitamin shoppe they have Designer whey for $19.99 for a 5lb jug... 

Is the chocolate one any good???


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 26, 2004)

19.99 for a 5 pound jug must be a special sale price.  not the regular price. as most other retailers have it on sale at 29.99.  i'd buy 8 or 10 of them if they were 19.99 for a 5 pounder.  the stuff is getting cheaper and cheaper all the time.


----------



## Mr.No (Jan 26, 2004)

Chocolate is good, but my personal favorite (as far as Designer whey) is strawberry. *drools* 
I usually drink it with milk though.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 26, 2004)

*5 pounder or 2 pounder*



> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> At the Vitamin shoppe they have Designer whey for $19.99 for a 5lb jug...
> 
> Is the chocolate one any good???



i checked the vitaminshoppe.com website for this 19.99 for a 5 lb jug of designer whey.  i  found the 2 pounder for 18.99 but not the 5 pounder.  so where are you located anyway?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 26, 2004)

*us retail = canadian wholesale*



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> How much does that stuff cost now? When it was "new" at 2 pounds it was $37!



the funny thing is that when designer was first available up here in canada, the canadian importer was charging 39.99 canadian for wholesale.  it went down to 34.00 bucks when you bought 36 jugs at a time.  it still is quite expensive up here.  some of the internet companies are selling it at 50 bucks down from 74.00 canadian.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmm? I'm sorry-- I do remember it being 19.99 for A BIG jug-- looked 5lbs-- I could be wrong. 

I'm in houston!


----------



## axle (Jan 26, 2004)

i bought one 2lb jug its the worst tasting protien i have taken.tryultra whey from reeves nutrition 4lbs for $38.00


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by axle *_
> i bought one 2lb jug its the worst tasting protien i have taken.tryultra whey from reeves nutrition 4lbs for $38.00



worst tasting?  i am not affiliated at all with Designer or any other supplement company  but it seems that you could not have tried very many protein powders.  .  

(Edited portion )  you are correct, the french vanilla is quite awful to many people.  i thought that it was simply strange but i chugged it down anyway.  i eat much of my protein mixed in with oatmeal so the full effect of it's flavour may have been lost to me. ( end of edited portion ) 

there are many worse than this one.  you may wish to try a less expensive jug of protein as well.  there are many sites listed on the threads that sell 5 pounds of good quality protein for about 25 bucks. each to their own however, it's your money


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hmm? I'm sorry-- I do remember it being 19.99 for A BIG jug-- looked 5lbs-- I could be wrong.
> 
> I'm in houston!


if it is a 5 pound jug and you like the taste of any of their flavors, go get it as that's a mistake that ain't gonna happen again any time soon.
why is it that I am always 2000 km away from all the good deals!


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's the deal
-the 2 lb jug is about $18.00
-the 5lb is about  $28-30
There is another time release version that is about $5.00-$10.00 more expensive. ( I believe it's called Glycerlein sp?)
I tell you what, I've had alot of protein powders and have found out the Vanilla is usually the best, BUT the Designer Whey vanilla was so awful I would have had an easier time choking down a tuna shake or something.  Maybe it is the worst tasting I've ever had too.
But on the other hand, the strawberry is acyually pretty good (odd, I know).


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm not certain, but I believe Designer Whey with Glycerlean is a bit more expensive than regular Designer Whey.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 26, 2004)

The chocolater Glycerlean was quite tasty in my opinion.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> Here's the deal
> -the 2 lb jug is about $18.00
> -the 5lb is about  $28-30
> ...



i remember that vanilla,  french vanilla,  it tasted like it had some sort of spice, nut meg or something in it.  you are right,  it wasn't the greatest.  i am currently using the blue jug. its vanilla but the formula may have been changed as i don't find it as shitty as it used to be.  there is a natural unflavoured option as well.  
i was hoping that the jug stacey saw was the 5 pounder but it seems that it was only the 2 pound.  That seems about right for a 2 pound jug as the internet companies are selling it at 19.99.  most stores will match an internet company price if you are a regular customer.  One guy on the board said that this method worked for every store EXCEPT GNC.


----------



## BigTex (Jan 27, 2004)

Chocolate and Strawberry!


----------



## axle (Jan 28, 2004)

MarcusMaximus  its seems to me you have no idea of how many protiens i have tried or anyone else for that matter. If you need a list i would be glad to list them. Desinger Whey SUCKS.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by axle *_
> MarcusMaximus  its seems to me you have no idea of how many protiens i have tried or anyone else for that matter.


yes, you are correct that i have no idea how many protein powders you have tried.  i am sorry that my comment caused you distress.  i am sure that you have tried many.  you are correct that designer whey french vanilla has a very distinctive taste; most people say that it is horrible and then some others say that it is very good.  None here have said that it tastes great.   
i mix mine with oatmeal so the flavor doesn't bother me.  


> If you need a list i would be glad to list them. Desinger Whey SUCKS.


 
i wouldn't mind having that list actually as i am sure that others including myself would benefit.  i usually only buy prowhey or designer or myopro by EAS.  list your protein powders for me if you don't mind.

i thought that 38 bucks for the powder you mentioned was a bit high.  that's all.  
mm


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2004)

The same company makes Detour bars.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> The same company makes Detour bars.



you should have tried their low carb protein bar that NEXT made prior to the uturn and detour bars!   i don't know how many bars you have tried so perhaps you had tried them!  man, they are so filled with glycerine that it's like eating sludge!  might as well chomp down on a bar of parrafin wax! then wash it down with milk for the protein.  

I wonder if Next even listens to the customer complaints about the taste of the vanilla?  someone i bet has called to complain.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> you should have tried their low carb protein bar that NEXT made prior to the uturn and detour bars!   i don't know how many bars you have tried so perhaps you had tried them!  man, they are so filled with glycerine that it's like eating sludge!  might as well chomp down on a bar of parrafin wax! then wash it down with milk for the protein.
> 
> I wonder if Next even listens to the customer complaints about the taste of the vanilla?  someone i bet has called to complain.



I've tried a lot of bars but never one of those.  I love the taste of the Detour bars, but they too have some funky ingredients, so I only eat them in a crunch.

Those low carb bars by Labrada are ASS NASTY!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 29, 2004)

yup. they still have only 3 grams carbs listed in spite of the fact that there must be 20 grams of waxy stuff  in there.  new legislation now has it that labels must be changed to reflect the fact that these glyc contribute calories.  labrada bars have ' judged best tasting bar " on the label.  man, i would hate to try the other bars if this one was the best t "ass" ting.  i am not into low low carbs so i don't worry about it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> yup. they still have only 3 grams carbs listed in spite of the fact that there must be 20 grams of waxy stuff  in there.  new legislation now has it that labels must be changed to reflect the fact that these glyc contribute calories.  labrada bars have ' judged best tasting bar " on the label.  man, i would hate to try the other bars if this one was the best t "ass" ting.  i am not into low low carbs so i don't worry about it.



I ate a few of the strawberry shortcake Labrada bars.  When they would get warm, the white waxy coating would slide off and stick to the package, so all you had left was a lump of horrible tasting protein.  Man, I my stomach churns just thinking about it.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 29, 2004)

*whey powders*

i haven't  tried very many but here is a partial list:

Ansi Protein-  Body by Design:  gritty and sweet.  i think that some of the weight of the powder may be water as well as when i add it to my oatmeal,  it suddenly becomes very watery. 
HDT Instant Whey _  sweet- mixes easy with a spoon
HDT 5 +1-  the strawberry is pretty good.  vanilla and choc are good as well.  i think it's the same stuff as the instant whey.  becomes like a dairy Queen milk shake. 
Pro Whey-  doesn't mix very well with my oatmeal and it kind of scums on the top of the liquid.  so i have to use a blender when i use this one for shakes.  
EAS - MyoPro-  good tasting stuff-  so so mixibility.
Nu-Life Ultra Rx- doesn't mix well at all.  stange consistency but good quality.
Prolab ADvanced /Advantage Whey=  strawberry is good, i use a blender with this one.
Designer whey-  vanilla is not the best tasting product although it has gotten better than years ago.choc is very good and straawberry is the best tasting of the 3.  oddly enough i have gotten so that i like the taste of the vanilla.  
PVL- creamy milk shake - very good tasting.
Pro Performance- i didn't like this one for some reason although i can't recall now why it was.
Champion Nutrition- muscle milk- i liked this although at the time i had it , the product had a caramel flavor,  kind of weird.
Optimum Nutrition 100% whey-  good tasting stuff, mixed ok.  
Sportsone-  it's been 8 years since i had this one so i can't say much about it. 
most of the products were 66 to 8- % by weight even though they all stated 100% whey as their protein source.  some had added gluatimine and others had more carbs than some of the others.  the higher protein ones were harder to mix unless they had been instantized.  

i am trying to remember if i have had any other company's products. most of the time, i use the vanilla and then maybe 20 % of the time i take the choc.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

I like to mix Designer Whey Strawberry with my Myoplex Deluxe Protein shakes. 2 scoops of that thing is awesome with crushed ice with water. Best tasting out there for me.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 31, 2004)

i think that one reason why some people hate the taste of the vanilla while others like it is that there are ( were?) 2 vanilla flavors.   There was original vanilla PRALINE and then there was FRench Vanilla.  VAnilla Praline was rather funky whereas French Vanilla isn't too bad at all!  I don't know if the praline is still available but if it is, i'd get something else; Designer French Vanilla or the strawberry.  so maybe this is the cause of the dissension.


----------

